# Some questions



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have been searching and reading on these boards, reading quite a few of the same questions of people starting off, and a lot of semi-hostile responses. So hopefully I can ask in such a way as to not be the target of that...
*
Here is my main question: If you had the means to move anywhere for a job, where would it be?*

It seems that many are saying you need military experience to get in around here (I live right next to Springfield). I recently took the entry exam for Amherst PD, and got a 98. The physical test is this upcoming Wednesday and I am more than prepared for that as well.

Here is a little bit about me...

--23 years old
-- I am 5'6", around 140 lbs. I am pretty small. I'm not sure if this would affect my chances?
--That being said, I am in good shape. I rep a good 25 lbs more than I weigh on bench, do plenty of ab exercises, and the other day ran 1.5 miles (practicing for the physical test) in 11:28.
--I have a BA in Economics, though my GPA was only a 3.2. Why you ask, would I want to go into LE? I do not like working inside as the whole world passes by. I cannot see myself working in an office cubicle all of my life. I had trouble figuring out what I wanted to do, but as I took some law classes towards the end of my college career it became very interesting to me.
--I have a class A large capacity license with no restrictions.
--Perfectly clean record, not even a ticket.

*So here is question 2:

Should my being small as well as having a non CJ degree shun me away from going into LE?*

Thanks for any help... hopefully I won't get flamed too too much. Also feel free to try and make a compelling argument to steer me away from LE altogether. I am just trying to make the best decisions for a future career that I can.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have been searching and reading on these boards, reading quite a few of the same questions of people starting off, and a lot of semi-hostile responses. So hopefully I can ask in such a way as to not be the target of that...
*
Here is my main question: If you had the means to move anywhere for a job, where would it be?*

*A: That's pretty subjective isn't it?

* It seems that many are saying you need military experience to get in around here (I live right next to Springfield). I recently took the entry exam for Amherst PD, and got a 98. The physical test is this upcoming Wednesday and I am more than prepared for that as well.

Here is a little bit about me...

--23 years old
-- I am 5'6", around 140 lbs. I am pretty small. I'm not sure if this would affect my chances?
--That being said, I am in good shape. I rep a good 25 lbs more than I weigh on bench, do plenty of ab exercises, and the other day ran 1.5 miles (practicing for the physical test) in 11:28.
--I have a BA in Economics, though my GPA was only a 3.2. Why you ask, would I want to go into LE? I do not like working inside as the whole world passes by. I cannot see myself working in an office cubicle all of my life. I had trouble figuring out what I wanted to do, but as I took some law classes towards the end of my college career it became very interesting to me.
--I have a class A large capacity license with no restrictions.
--Perfectly clean record, not even a ticket.

*So here is question 2:

Should my being small as well as having a non CJ degree shun me away from going into LE?*

*A: No*, *I'd rather have your degree than my CJ degree at this point.*

Thanks for any help... hopefully I won't get flamed too too much. Also feel free to try and make a compelling argument to steer me away from LE altogether. I am just trying to make the best decisions for a future career that I can


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

I appreciate your fast responses. Perhaps I should rephrase the first question to:

* If you had the means to move to any state in New England for an LE job, where would it be?*

I have no ties to my hometown or anything, or in Mass in general, so I have the freedom to move. I do enjoy having the seasons though, so I'd kind of like to stay _around_ here. It seems like CT gets paid much higher as well, but I'm assuming it is much harder to get in.

And as for your 2nd response... do you say that because you would rather do something other than Law Enforcement altogether, or would it lead to better options / make you stand out once you are already in at a department?

Thanks again


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bundt21 said:


> I appreciate your fast responses. Perhaps I should rephrase the first question to:
> 
> * If you had the means to move to any state in New England for an LE job, where would it be?*
> 
> ...


Its still pretty subjective. If you have no affinity to any state, Id go somewhere that's hiring, Maine, Vermont, N.H.

As far as the degree. It's been said here a lot already but, any degree is good. And having something outside of CJ gives you other skills and something you can still use elsewhere if LE doesn't happen for whatever reason. CJ is pretty limiting.

P.S. Thats just my opinion though, which has been pretty supported by advice here, elsewhere, and my own experiences. YMMV


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Go south and/or west. LE job market is better. In this liberal shithole that we are in, your size does not matter. It would discriminatory to disqualify you based on that. With this in mind, it is quite possible that some out of state organizations may have minimum height requirement. We have several Officers o nmy job that are shorter then you. Does it suck for them on the street? I guess it kind of does sometimes. ut as it is with a lot of shorter guys, they try to compensate in other areas. They do great work regardless of how tall they may be. Based on what you are saying, your physical abilities are rather average. At your age, you could probably shave off at least a full minute of your mile and a half. but that said it is below the time needed to qualify on Cooper Standards PET. I'd keep my options open even in Mass. I am willing to bet that the hiring of new Police Officers will begin to pick up. Why do I think that? Well, we are loosing guys/girls every day, be it to retirements, disablilities, and of course the private sector. Soo enough, even the cash strapped cities and towns wil have very little choice but to hire.

---------- Post added at 01:09 ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 ----------

By the way, WTF is bundt?

*?*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Military experience can help you in two ways, as far as seeking a career in law enforcement. Veterans' status can give you points on selection exams, some bump you automatically to the top of the list, some only give you a couple of points, but don't underestimate the impact this can have. A tour in the military can also familiarize you with the hierarchal, paramilitary structure of a law-enforcement career, and give you valuable leadership skills. But a decision to serve your country is a momentous one and should not be based solely on any future benefit you may get, it should be based on your willingness to serve and defend your country. Take the benefits the military offers, but if you serve with only selfish motives you will probably find yourself either washed out of boot camp or one of the training schools or utterly miserable.

Your size isn't any impediment to a law enforcement job; there aren't any height restrictions I'm aware of, even in state agencies. People get hung up on the physical aspects of policing, and yes, it is important to remain physically fit, but policing is much more mental than physical. Its far more important that a candidate have a good head on their shoulders then being able to bench press 350lbs. 

Your degree is also not important, as any training specific to the job will be provided by your respective academy and FTO's. 

Many people here cite moving to other locations if you're interested in an immediate job in law enforcement, and they are correct. States in cities in the South and West of New England hire more frequently. But there is a double-edged sword to this, as many police jobs in other locations, particularly southern states, pay a lot less in comparison. Also, weak or non-existent unions, dictatorial chiefs, and poor job conditions lead to much higher turnover rates. There is a reason why police jobs in New England are very competitive! You want to get on quick, go no farther than New York City, they're always hiring and have a very well-oiled hiring process. 

Good luck to you, and remember becoming a police officer is a change in you life, not just a change in your career.


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks very much guys, you're quick!

Husky - that is a good idea. I am fond of new Hampshire, and Vermont wouldn't be too bad either. Then I'd have a good reason to get the Subaru Sti that I want for a next car too. I'll start looking into those. It's also good to know that my degree choice will leave plenty of other options, thanks.

USMC - Ok, ok, you got me. I was going through the sections and saw the "questions on becoming a police officer" so I figured that would be the right area. Don't throw me in that pot!

263FPD - Thanks for those suggestions as well. Though i'm sure I could get used to south / west, I'm a fan of only having 90 degree weather for a month or two out of the year. You are also right that my abilities are quite average... I never run, EVER, so I did surprise myself when I ran the 11:28 time. I will keep practicing that, and of course lifting as well. I do hate the Mass laws that we have, especially towards guns and how ridiculously tight it is. I love how Smith and Wesson can manufacture an AR-15 for the entire US, but can't sell them in their own state with the 30 round mags. Even still, I am looking for jobs around here. Amherst and Northampton are about 25-30 mins from my house right now, and both are hiring. I am going to apply to the Northampton one ASAP (I saw the listing on this site). And LOL, bundt is a cake... for some reason I had a game stuck in my head where the boss was a giant cake named Bundt, so I ran with it.

Killjoy - Thanks for that. I agree, that military is probably too big of a step that I would want to take at this point in my life... From what you say about more mental than physical, that makes me feel a bit better. I am not a person that is quick to anger at all. In fact it is quite difficult to piss me off. I also do not want to be a cop to 'compensate' for being short, to boss people around, etc. I feel like a lot of police get stereotyped like that... It's good to know that NE jobs around here are competitive. I guess I should just get some sort of part time job to pay the bills while I really go all out looking. I will start checking the Vermont and New Hampshire sections too.

Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate it. I find it funny how this website is called MassCops, but everyone says get the hell out of Mass if you want a cop job!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'm calling shenanigans!
> 
> Both questions answers can be found on the first page of the "Ask A Cop" section.....:throwball:
> 
> As I look into my crystal ball, all I see is this....


Wait a minute, isn't crystal ball running for congress?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

bundt21 said:


> Then I'd have a good reason to get the Subaru Sti that I want for a next car too.


Don't buy a Subaru. Only assholes own Subarus..

Don't buy a min-van either.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Don't buy a Subaru. Only assholes own Subarus..
> 
> Don't buy a min-van either.....


:redcarded:

BASTARD!!!!!!

We had a Subaru, and when that got crunched, my wife got a minivan. Two words for you, "Three kids" What am I supposed to do, tie the youngest to the roof rack?:wink_smile:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

263FPD said:


> :redcarded:
> 
> BASTARD!!!!!!
> 
> We had a Subaru, and when that got crunched, my wife got a minivan. Two words for you, "Three kids" What am I supposed to do, tie the youngest to the roof rack?:wink_smile:


Two words for you:
1. Pull
2. Out

Roof, fender, whatever...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Two words for you:
> 1. Pull
> 2. Out
> 
> Roof, fender, whatever...


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Don't buy a Subaru. Only assholes own Subarus..
> 
> Don't buy a min-van either.....


I thought it was hippies and lesbians? Lol.

Well I looked into Audi's because they are also AWD, but people say their reliability is absolute crap. There don't seem to be many options in the AWD, fast, 6 spd manual market. I don't think I will ever own a mini van. I'd rather make two trips to take kids to school! (Whenever that comes)

And sorry, I didn't mean funny in a ha ha way... More like what you said.. in a sad way.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

bundt21 said:


> I thought it was hippies and lesbians? Lol.
> 
> Well I looked into Audi's because they are also AWD, but people say their reliability is absolute crap. There don't seem to be many options in the AWD, fast, 6 spd manual market.* I don't think I will ever own a mini van. I'd rather make two trips to take kids to school! (Whenever that comes)*
> 
> And sorry, I didn't mean funny in a ha ha way... More like what you said.. in a sad way.


Spoken like a 23 year old single guy who still knows shit about shit. lol

You will eat those words.


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Haha, probably. If I ever get to that stage, I'm hoping 2 kids max. I should probably get a girlfriend first though. (After I get all the toys I want)


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

bundt21 said:


> Haha, probably. If I ever get to that stage, I'm hoping 2 kids max. I should probably get a girlfriend first though. (After I get all the toys I want)


Then if you marry that girlfriend, you can say buh bye to all those "toys".


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

So is the lesson don't get married and don't have children? :teeth_smile:

By the way - another question. For the sit-ups portion of the physical test, is there a weight on your legs / using a bench?

Also, how do you guys like your jobs? I'm sure there are good days and bad days as with any job. If you could go back in time would you have chosen a different path other than Law Enforcement?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc, you really do crack me up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> 3.) you stop cumming in your pants every time you see a police car or hear a siren.......


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&ob=av3e"]YouTube - The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants[/nomedia]


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sheesh well thanks guys, I guess lol. Well you're definitely helping me realize that I'd rather not become a cop.

I am a very tolerant person. I can tolerate slow service at a restaurant, or when people don't understand something, or when someone just plain has a lot of questions. I don't want a career that's going to change the kind of person I am. I know that you guys have to deal with a lot of crap, so you probably get sick of it after a while. I was trying to avoid being flamed, and my 'troll' responses were in response to some of the other comments that others posted, I wasn't trying to go directly off topic or offend anyone.

I'm not the punk kid you probably all think I am... I'm not weaving my riced out honda in and out of traffic blasting 50 cent and trying to race people. I _have_ been pulled over a couple of times, and just remained courteous to the officer and both times have been let go. I was trying to be courteous here too but I guess I messed up somewhere. But if this is the sort of intolerance that surrounds this job then it is probably something that I would like to stay away from.

I'm still going to try my hardest for the job I am in the process of, but if that doesn't work out I probably won't pursue it any further. Thanks again, and I apologize for offending anyone


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

> I am a very tolerant person. I can tolerate slow service at a restaurant, or when people don't understand something, or when someone just plain has a lot of questions. I don't want a career that's going to change the kind of person I am.


If those are examples of things you can 'tolerate', you aren't built for law enforcement. Are you ready to 'tolerate' getting shit on in the paper, having your salary and address published, having your kid discriminated in school because the principle hates cops, having every swinging dick at a party tell you about the 'crooked' cop that gave you a ticket, having people come to your house off-duty and ask you job related 'favors'...? The stuff you listed is stuff that we LOL at, not tolerate. I don't care who you are, this job will change you... it's whether or not it BREAKS you that we care about.


----------



## bundt21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Understood. This is the stuff I was looking for when I said "feel free to steer me away from LE entirely". Probably could have gotten there without the Shemale meets blow-up pig, but either way. I'd rather not have a job that's going to change who I am since I'm quite happy as it is... so thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

That's one less person washing out of an academy. You're welcome MPTC


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> Because I'm typing what you're thinking !! :wavespin:


true


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I didn't really think the guy was really a troll, but "MTC and co" def outed him as a pussy. Can't believe someone got talked out of being a police officer in about 4 posts.

Obviously wasn't that interested.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I didn't really think the guy was really a troll, but "MTC and co" *def outed him as a pussy*. Can't believe someone got talked out of being a police officer in about 4 posts.
> 
> Obviously wasn't that interested.


More of a C*nt really. Why in the fuck was I civil with this kid is beyond me. Why did a let him *CHANGE *me?

Bad 263, bad.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bahaha!!! No ones perfect 263, not even the Po-Lease!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


>


Gee, no donut in all their yummy deliciousness is a little harsh don't you think.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Runt21*,

We members like to have a good go at each other (and especially noobs) on this website, so just hang in there, or bow the f_ck out...

Stay or leave, but remember that you might just learn a little about yourself from your reaction to us all... Ultimately, the choice is yours.

My best advice to you is to roll with it, and self-deprecate often.
At 23, you are still very young. Use this website as a resource that not many of us had when we too were just starting out.

Like you, I am no giant either, but I believe that I have gotten the most out of what I was given. Size matters not, unless you are discussing matters involving the heart. I have worked with everything from gentle-giants to maniacal-midgets. If you end up choosing law enforcement as a career, expect a good slagging from your bigger/taller co-workers from this point forward...

Learn to accept the things which you cannot change (height), but remember that you will also be expected to improve upon everything else that is within your power (just about everything else)...

Good Luck.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GARDA said:


> Like you, I am no giant either, but I believe that I have gotten the most out of what I was given. Size matters not, unless you are discussing matters involving the heart.


_"How tall are you anyway private?"_

Garda, were you made to perform this at the DI's whim, in front of your classmates, and if you fucked up any portion of it you were done for?

"Sir, it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog, sir!":wink_smile:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> _"How tall are you anyway private?"_
> 
> Garda, were you made to perform this at the DI's whim, in front of your classmates, and if you fucked up any portion of it you were done for?
> 
> "Sir, it's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog, sir!":wink_smile:


"I didn't know they stacked $h!t that high". :biggrin:

Yup, and a few other clever _tale of the tape_ moments directed at the 'wee warriors' among us! :teeth_smile:


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Husky H-2

There are a lot of police departments hiring in the United States. That information can be found on the internet. Google "all law enforcement jobs in the US" and you will get several websites that tell you what departments are hiring. I would love to work in new england but I am not putting all my eggs in one basket. I have exams coming up in California, Tennessee, and other states. I am willing to relocate to start a career in law enforcement. Apply, apply and apply!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

MTA2010 said:


> Husky H-2
> 
> There are a lot of police departments hiring in the United States. That information can be found on the internet. Google "all law enforcement jobs in the US" and you will get several websites that tell you what departments are hiring. I would love to work in new england but I am not putting all my eggs in one basket. I have exams coming up in California, Tennessee, and other states. I am willing to relocate to start a career in law enforcement. Apply, apply and apply!


Um what the phuck you tawkin bout? lol

seriously though? this isn't my thread brohan.


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry my reply was meant for the original poster of the message. lol


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya know, I've been waiting a long time for a nOOb to stick around after a flaiming. I'd have a lot of respect for a kid like this if the took the flaming as a challenge and kept asking legit questions back rather than whining about how he doesn't want to be a cop as a result of the forum. If that's really the case, his skin is as thin as a human hair. 

Hell, when it comes down to it, we're just a bunch of people on our computers. If that really bothers you, this career isn't for you. Trial by fire...this website is a microcosm of police culture, and if you can't stand getting pooped on as the nOOb, have a nice day.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Every solid career changes the way a person is. Usually people grow up and become more mature and develop situational awareness relating to their field. 

Police Officers of all types see some horrible shit and deal with horrible things. Work messed up hours etc. and get screwed over by deval.


----------

